# Kaliwa't kanan



## meetmeinnyc

Hello 

I often hear this phrase, and I know it doesn't literally mean "left and right", most of the time. What else does it mean?


Thanks so much in advance!


----------



## DotterKat

It is used idiomatically to refer to something that is _pervasive, inescapable or ubiquitous_. 

_Kaliwa't kanan ang mga problema ko sa buhay_. My life is so full of problems.  I can't [escape/turn or get away] from my problems. ---- Literally, no matter where I turn ("left or right"), I encounter problems.


----------



## meetmeinnyc

Thanks so much, DK!


----------

